# Obsessive Compulsive Vaping has Launched - The OG is Back Baby!!!



## Philip Dunkley

Hi Everyone, after a very long Hiatus, The Channel is active again, and this time it's with an all new format and completely new content. This video is just a launch video, with episode 1 coming out later this week!!!

Enjoy!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome back @Philip Dunkley . I was watching your video on the sxk BB just yesterday and I enjoyed your honesty. Will be looking forward to your videos!


----------



## Jengz

The man who made me buy the greatest subohm tank of all time! The cleito 120! What good news! Welcome back Mr Dunkley! @Philip Dunkley


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Thanks Guys, Feels awesome to be back


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Hard at work on Episode 1. What's it about I hear you ask? Well, let's just say a certain trend (AKA Very Small Stuff) has hit vaping over the last 8 months, that has changed the fundamental way most people vape, and I deep dive into that in this episode. Also, I give you a look into one of Pretoria's oldest and most loved Vape Stores. Make Sure to Watch


----------

